# Help! i need some answers about thai boxing



## Allx (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello.

I'm a 16 year old boy and i wondered if it is to early / to late for me to start with thai boxing. I also wondered what it would require to start with the sport 

Hoping for answers thanks for reading my thread


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello Allx, and welcome to MT.

I'd like to move your question to the Beginners Corner subforum - you may get more answers there.  Okay?


----------



## megat (Jul 23, 2007)

16 is not too early, thai children usually starts even earlier well the first thing u have to do is find a good trainer.


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree with megat, you are never too young to start.  You would definately need to find a good school with a good reputation.  Also you might want to invest in a heavy bag, or a muay thai bag.


----------



## meth18au (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey buddy,

Definitely not too young to start, and definitely not too old.  I started at the age of 22- and I'm fine with it!!!!  Just find a good trainer that teaches authentic Muay Thai and box your time away!!!  :boxing:

Good luck


----------



## megat (Jul 26, 2007)

yeah agree with the heavy bag suggestion , and also in some good gloves. that is essential. also do u want to learn authentic muay thai or kick boxing , i think there differences and u should ask the trainer what he is teaching.


----------

